
Some thoughts on the scala REPL - jnazario
http://monkey.org/~jose/blog//viewpage.php?page=thoughts_on_scala_repl
======
frowaway001
> while visually useful, i dislike the leading "|" (pipe) at the beginning of
> a continuation - it breaks copy and paste.

Do you mean copying stuff from the REPL to something else?

Because this works:

    
    
      scala> scala> def foo(x: Int) = {
    
      // Detected repl transcript paste: ctrl-D to finish.
      
           |     x > 1
           | }
      foo: (x: Int)Boolean
      // Replaying 1 commands from transcript.
      
      scala> def foo(x: Int) = {
          x > 1
      }
      foo: (x: Int)Boolean

~~~
jnazario
usually i'm pasting somewhere else, e.g. some code i'm composing in an editor
(and using the REPL to help debug it). thanks for the tip, though, i don't
know if i have ever pasted it back into the REPL itself.

~~~
frowaway001
For this use-case, :save might be useful, although I agree that's it is still
not as easy as copy-paste.

